# May contest winner



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that shot. Well deserved.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you guys =) I'm thinking I'd like to see some photos of dogs & water fun for June.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congrats! Photos of dogs and water will be perfect - heading to Canada on Friday for a fishing trip so will definitely be able to find water for Tucker to frolic in.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations...that is a keeper...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You have to love the ears....great picture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo's Mom*

Enzo's Mom

Congrats!!! What an ADORABLE POOCH!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Fabulous Picture! Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
I love his name, did you get it from the Godfather (the baker)?


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wonderful picture! When does the June contest open?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats! Worth framing!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Bob Dylan said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*
> I love his name, did you get it from the Godfather (the baker)?


 
He's actually named after Enzo Ferrari who created Ferraris. I'm letting my fiance get all of the car names out of his system before we have kids.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> He's actually named after Enzo Ferrari who created Ferraris. I'm letting my fiance get all of the car names out of his system before we have kids.


 
Very smart thinking............


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !!!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! Awesome picture! How can I get in on Junes contest? When does it start and end? I have a great water pic of my Midas. Newbie here, what do I have to do to upload pic? Spoon feed me guys, I am new to all this. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations! That is such a sweet photo.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture. The june contest will start when marshab1 starts a new thread announcing the June thread theme and time period for the contest.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks, we will be entering!


----------

